# Made my first batch yesterday(failed?)



## Miku_Miku1990 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello my name is Ashley. I made my first batch of soap yesterday. I used a recipe that I used off of SoapQueen.com which was 100% coconut oil, aloe Vera mantra swirl. I also used a scent of my own choice cucumber melon. However, I noticed when I unmolded it 24 hours later it was stone! I don't know if I did something wrong, or if this is normal? Any advice would be most appreciated!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 26, 2015)

I can tell you that 100% CO needs to be unmolded and cut within 2-3 hours generally. Which is why it would be hard after 24 hours.  Too long.  You would be better off using a slower recipe like 50% OO, 30% Palm Oil/Lard and 20% Coconut.  Run it through a soap calculator for lye/liquid for whatever size batch you are making.  I would recommend nothing larger than 2 lbs to start off and no color or scent until you get the hang of it.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations on your first batch and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Miku_Miku1990 (Jan 26, 2015)

That's what I'm going to do next time. This batch that I made was 2lbs before I "cut" it, but after that I only had 1lb left of usable soap, and the rest is being recycled for laundry soap. I learned my lesson though.


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats on making your first soap! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome Ashley! Yep, 100% coconut soap needs to be cut within a few hours after pour or else you'll need a chainsaw to cut it. lol 

Besides laundry soap, you can also grate it up and add the gratings to another batch as soap 'confetti'.


IrishLass


----------



## alicianguyen (Jan 27, 2015)

maybe i made a same mistake as yours, i also failed with making soap few days ago, this's also my first time trying this T.T


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 27, 2015)

alicianguyen said:


> maybe i made a same mistake as yours, i also failed with making soap few days ago, this's also my first time trying this T.T



Hi and welcome to  the forum. If you post your recipe and process on a separate thread, I'm sure folks here would be happy to help you figure out what went wrong.


----------



## jnl (Jan 28, 2015)

i made 100% coconut soap and it wasnt too bad cutting it after 24 hours....it was hard, but the knife went through easily.  but the bottom would "crack" down the last few milimeters before the knife when fully down so bars wouldnt look super pretty.  but i just made it for laundry soap so i didnt care.  you wouldn want to use 100% coconut soap on your body because it would be really drying....so i hear.  i have not used mine on my body.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 28, 2015)

100% CO will be terribly drying unless you have a high SF of around 20


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 28, 2015)

That is true but if you want an awesome laundry soap you make 100% coconut oil soap with 0 superfat.  Grind to a powder, add in washing soda and borax and you have your own laundry soap in whatever scent you chose.


----------



## jnl (Jan 28, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> That is true but if you want an awesome laundry soap you make 100% coconut oil soap with 0 superfat.  Grind to a powder, add in washing soda and borax and you have your own laundry soap in whatever scent you chose.




i did a 1% superfat for my laundry soap because i wanted to be sure it wouldnt be lye heavy (my first batch of soap).  will that 1% leave a coating on my clothes or dishes?


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 28, 2015)

jnl said:


> i did a 1% superfat for my laundry soap because i wanted to be sure it wouldnt be lye heavy (my first batch of soap).  will that 1% leave a coating on my clothes or dishes?



I'm not sure - I've never tried superfat in laundry soap, to tell the truth.  I don't think it would but I don't want any oil in my laundry soap.

Mine I make at 0 and I don't have any problems.  Remember that time will also fix a slight lye heavy soap and since I'm not bathing with it and I still cure it well before using it for laundry soap I don't worry about doing no lye discount.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 28, 2015)

jnl said:


> i did a 1% superfat for my laundry soap because i wanted to be sure it wouldnt be lye heavy (my first batch of soap).  will that 1% leave a coating on my clothes or dishes?



I did my first batch at 0.5% SF and it worked just fine, I bet yours will too


----------



## biarine (Jan 29, 2015)

I did mine in 1% but I don't have any problem it cleanse my bathroom sink very well my dishes and on my laundry too. But I used HP maybe it's depend on the process between hot and cold?


----------



## Miku_Miku1990 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I've checked up on my soaps today its been a week since I've unmolded, and some fell into my sink I panicked, and grabbed it out with my hand. It didn't burn me I actually was really curious (curiosity killed the cat) . Anywho I washed my hands with it. And the bubbles were fluffy, and my skin felt silky afterwards. Is it possible for 100% coconut oil soap to cure within a week, and be safe?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 1, 2015)

Miku_Miku1990 said:


> Is it possible for 100% coconut oil soap to cure within a week, and be safe?




Being "safe" and being "cured" are too very different things.  Was the soap safe? Almost certainly. Was the soap cured? Not by a long shot.

Curing is not only the evaporation of extra water and becoming a hard bar that will last but also the soap becoming more mild and the lather becoming it's best.

Safe just means that the saponification process is done and there is no free lye in your soap.


----------



## Miku_Miku1990 (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh! Okay, now I understand. Thank you so much for clearing that up for me ^^ really appreciate it.


----------

